# frog vomit?



## JPigs (Aug 1, 2010)

the D. azureus I bought on Saturday looks as though it is vomiting. has a slime like discharge coming form its mouth and it is not being active. I have read taht it is normal for frogs to look like they are choking. Is this something that is normal or should I be worried


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Probably shedding.
Nothing to worry about.

John


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah you'll probably catch it doing that each morning


----------



## JPigs (Aug 1, 2010)

thanks, I thought it was nothing to worry about, but it's nice to hear it from someone else.


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

As far as I know, all frogs are unable to vomit. 
The would have to regurgitate their entire stomach - which they don't.
I remember learning that some time ago, and I believe it applies to all frogs, but I'm not entirely sure.
So I would say your frog is definatly just shedding.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah it freaked me out the first time I saw my frog shed. I thought something bad was going on. But as said above they do it every mornig.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Jadenkisses said:


> As far as I know, all frogs are unable to vomit.
> The would have to regurgitate their entire stomach - which they don't.
> I remember learning that some time ago, and I believe it applies to all frogs, but I'm not entirely sure.
> So I would say your frog is definatly just shedding.


Actually they can evert thier stomachs... 

Ed


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you for your wisdom Ed! 
I knew it was _something_ like that. Couldn't remember the right term for the stomach thing. But I was sure they couldn't actually "vomit" like we do.


----------

